# Concert on a roof



## FMEng (Feb 13, 2020)

A local radio station did a concert on the roof of a local landmark. Now I have a manager who is fired up to do the same thing. There were no visible safety precautions of any kind. Even the TV camera operators on adjacent roofs have no harnesses or railings. Were they able to get some kind of waver, or did they just ignore the regulations?

Drag the photos horizontally to view
Concert on a roof


----------



## egilson1 (Feb 13, 2020)

No such thing as a waiver. Probably a combination of ignorance and lack of caring about safety.


----------



## Ben Stiegler (Feb 14, 2020)

Interesting that it was produced by Amazon - wonder if they get whatever they want in Seattle?


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Feb 14, 2020)

Was just the band on roof, or audience too? For the band, no different than a stage. I think I'd have to see all of the conditions. And I'd have more concern about structure than falling I think.


----------



## Van (Feb 14, 2020)

They are well back from the 'Edge' of the over hang which is sufficient to hold break their fall and less that three feet. As no one is within 6' of an edge, no problem. I'd be much more concerned about the loads imposed by the gear up there on a roof that is 113 years old.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Feb 14, 2020)

You gotta wonder if the techs setting this up always had fall protection when required.

Just play the label game and put "STAGE" on the plan. Solves building and fire code and OSHA rarely enforced until someone is injured.


----------



## FMEng (Feb 14, 2020)

Ben Stiegler said:


> Interesting that it was produced by Amazon - wonder if they get whatever they want in Seattle?


They may have just factored six figure fines into the cost and didn't care. The budget was obviously quite large. Lately, the mantra by the city council is to tax the heck out of Amazon, so they are not viewed quite as positively as they once were.


----------



## FMEng (Feb 14, 2020)

As a side note, I was recently working on a flat roof that is in view of the office windows of Washington's equivalent of OSHA. There was a power receptacle mounted on the parapet of the building. One morning, I was in a hurry to set up for a scheduled test of a satellite uplink, so I walked over and plugged in an extension cord without putting on a harness. They immediately called the general contractor working at the building and threatened a $5,000 fine. The GC read me the riot act, but he apparently convinced them I didn't work for him, and no fine was levied.


----------



## MRW Lights (Feb 18, 2020)

This a newer venue in NYC https://www.pier17ny.com/ I do have to say it's pretty great. It is specifically designed to be a rooftop venue and conveniently is rumored to be able to withstand a hurricane. The crew is on scaffolding with lots of safety equipment and the audience is kept far away from the edges. I don't know that I would do it everywhere, but I do trust it here.


----------



## TimMc (Feb 18, 2020)

But... but... where is the Fiddler?


----------



## JohnD (Feb 19, 2020)

Rooftop concerts are so 1969.







The Beatles' rooftop concert - Wikipedia





en.wikipedia.org


----------



## ACTSTech (Feb 21, 2020)

JohnD said:


> Rooftop concerts are so 1969.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did they pass the audition?


----------



## JohnD (Jul 14, 2020)

Another rooftop, another concert.
Covidhagen


----------

